# Another Question



## Erinny (Jan 4, 2009)

Someone said I should blog how I cook and how I'm living here. Could I just blog it here? I can type out my experiences and describe what I am doing, or was doing, that led me to here. Could I do that here or should I look up blogs and start one?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 4, 2009)

This site was made for you type away


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bogs are different from discussion boards. Here you can start threads to open suggestions or get info, start groups for specific things, or pass on info to others in threads.
A blog is more like a diary, often interactive for the visitor, of what you are doing in regards to things important to you. In this case, cooking!! You share info, post pictures, answer questions, etc.
So, in some ways the two overlap, but to blog for all intents and purposes you should have your own website. This can come from your ISP free of charge, thru a social network for bloggers, or you just plain 'purchase' your own web address and pay for hosting.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok! I found something in Google, free forums. It's a lot like this and I could break it up into things like cooking disasters, neighbors with guns, logsplitter fun, and how not to build a fire, lol. 
I think that sounds like fun. What do you think?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, if they are forums and not blogs, then you might as well just post it all here so we can hear all about the neighbors, log splitters, and fires LOL!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 4, 2009)

_Wherever_ you start blogging, I want the link! I think it's cool that you've begun to "homestead" at such a young age and it's fascinating to read about.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 4, 2009)

What Fisher's Mom said - me, too!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh Erinny - go to blogspot.com and start your own blog. It's free and it's SO easy.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 4, 2009)

A young age! Thank you for the compliment, but I'm actually 42. Came here when I was 36, hurting and angry with the Navy. They threw me out on a medical disability discharge. I'm not disabled. I have health issues but I can chop wood into kindling, I can still run (away from neighbors with guns), I can fish, I can do just about anything. 2 years ago I ripped off the roof here and rebuilt it from top to bottom.
This little cabin has been my healing place, my salvation, my refuge, and in time, my real home. This is where I belong.
I guess it took life's circumstances to get me where I am, but I could hold a job, I think! So, I have my check from the Navy and my disability and all, but I volunteer at the library and the Humane Society and the Red Cross.
I drive the Bloodmobile sometimes lol!
But here I am, and I'm here for a reason. Nothing ever happens at least to me without a reason.
I'll set up a blog and give you the link!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 4, 2009)

Gosh, there are so many interesting people here on DC, and they all have something to teach the rest of us. Thanks for joining us, Erinny, and I look forward to reading your blog.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you, Karen! These people are so nice and so very interesting, you are right. Such a family here.


----------



## anatogonon (Jan 8, 2009)

Please feel free to type it here and share it with everyone. I'm sure we will all appreciate anything that we will learn from you. I'm looking forward in reading your blog.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, Anatogon! I couldn't figure out the blog thing so I went to a forum and broke it all down into categories. You can see it here.


----------



## Wyogal (Jan 10, 2009)

how about now?
Kathy's Kitchen


----------



## Erinny (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll take a look when I get some time! Thanks!


----------

